# Voglio fondare....



## Old Giusy (1 Giugno 2009)

.....un movimento apolitico e apartitico!


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (1 Giugno 2009)

Dedito a cosa?


----------



## Old Giusy (1 Giugno 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Dedito a cosa?


Alla promozione della mia città.


----------



## Verena67 (1 Giugno 2009)

beh ci sono le pro - loco per questo!


----------



## Old reale (1 Giugno 2009)

apoplettico no?


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> apoplettico no?








.


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> apoplettico no?








ma sarai cr*I*tino


----------



## Old reale (1 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma sarai cr*I*tino


 perchè il futuro?


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> perchè il futuro?


non ti offendere 

rettifico subbito: CRITINO.


----------



## Old reale (2 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> non ti offendere
> 
> rettifico subbito: CRITINO.


e chi si offende? sei stata delicata...


----------



## Bruja (3 Giugno 2009)

*???*



Verena67 ha detto:


> beh ci sono le pro - loco per questo!


Forse vuole promuovere la sua città in modo campanilistico....
Bruja


----------

